# Firefox and posting issues...



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

Can those of you with Firefox that are using the advanced editor see if you can now post?  Also, I think the same issue was causing the the error on posting new threads.  Please post your feedback here...


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like it works now Andy. I posted this using Firefox and the wysiwyg editor  Thanks!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

good news I also updated some other files that should fix some other issues...


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Andy, it is back to not working again.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmm, try refreshing the page?  I think something might be cached?


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is a post from another user...



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> HEY I TRIED to post a new thread.... and it said that THIS site is NOT accepting NEW posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What is going on???!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

I am posting this from Firefox....

I think it takes a while longer to load before it activates.  I think there is an image that is still downloading ro something...


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep you are right. Posted this with Firefox again.

Still can't post new threads though. It says the site is not accepting them right now.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

All permissions are unchanged.  Try logging out and back in...


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

I tried that, but still got the following message:

Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts.


----------



## Raine (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep I tried logging out an back in...no change.


----------



## TheHummer (Mar 13, 2005)

*Testing 1.2.3 Testing*

Seems to work fine here, will try using it in anger now.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 14, 2005)

*CAN post replies with alternate browsers now*

Enhanced editor works with Mozilla and Firefox now. Thx.


----------



## waaza (Mar 14, 2005)

*test using Firefox*

seems OK to me if you get this.
cheers
Wazza
 :p


----------



## waaza (Mar 14, 2005)

*its fine and quick.*

no problems yet
cheers
Waaza
 :p


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 14, 2005)

*OK with Firefox*

_*Working Fine!
*_​


----------



## kyles (Mar 14, 2005)

Wah hey it's working for me now 8) I can post smilies again from firefox, oh happy day


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 15, 2005)

*Firefox, Adblock and DC posts*



			
				Rumplestiltskin said:
			
		

> If anyone is still having posting probs with Firefox and they have blocked Ads with the AdBlock extension within FireFox, disable the extension and you should find posting works OK.
> Well at least it did when I experimented with blocking and unblocking. A small price to pay for the benefits.


no need to disable Adblock to post successfully

posted using firefox/1.0RC2 with Adblock plugin enabled using DC enhanced interface


----------



## GB (Mar 15, 2005)

I find that I can't use the BBCode extension in Firefox when using the WYSISYG editor. Small price to pay I guess


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 15, 2005)

*BBCode, Firefox, Adblock and WYSIWYG  posts*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I find that I can't use the BBCode extension in Firefox when using the WYSISYG editor. Small price to pay I guess


*bold: posted using firefox/1.0RC2 with Adblock plugin enabled using DC enhanced interface*
_
 italics: __posted using firefox/1.0RC2 with Adblock plugin enabled using DC enhanced interface_ 
centered:  posted using firefox/1.0RC2 with Adblock plugin enabled using DC enhanced interface 
??I'm not sure what you mean GB.:?: Clicking on the BBC code icon and then typing (or pasting) is working for me. I see the formatting and the smilies in the message box window. ​


----------



## GB (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't see a BBCode icon. I actually have never seen that. What I am talking about it when I used to post I could right click in the text box and get the BBCode choice in the context menu. I had this because I loaded the BBCode extension through Firefox. That option is not longer in my right click menu when I use the enhanced editor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2005)

GB - maybe you need to re-download it - I still get my menu when I right click.

Question - how can I tell if I have a pop-up blocker on firefox and how can I turn it off?

I just AIM'd you GB - don't know if you are on or not - if you're like me you look like you are on all the time!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 15, 2005)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> Clicking on the BBC code icon and then typing (or pasting) is working for me. I see the formatting and the smilies in the message box window.





			
				GB said:
			
		

> I don't see a BBCode icon. I actually have never seen that. What I am talking about it when I used to post I could right click in the text box and get the BBCode choice in the context menu. I had this because I loaded the BBCode extension through Firefox. That option is not longer in my right click menu when I use the enhanced editor.


My bad. I misread your post; didn't realize you were talking about a Firefox BBCode extension.

What I meant was the BBCode icons you see in DC's
WYSIWYG enhanced editor - like this - 






(you *do* see that. don't you???)


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 15, 2005)

*Firefox Popup Blocker HowTo*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Question - how can I tell if I have a pop-up blocker on firefox and how can I turn it off?!


do Edit > Preferences > Web Features

if _Block Popup Windows_ is checked (like this)




then the popup  blocker is enabled.

You can disable it for _every_ site you visit simply by unchecking this box. However, you really should *not* completely disable popups. Instead,  click on _Allowed Sites _to specify the sites where you *do* want to enable popups.

This is the  dialog window you'll see




To enter a site in tthis dialog box, go to the site you want to allow - _copy_ the address -  and then _paste_ it into this dialog box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2005)

I click on edit and there is no preference to highlight?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2005)

OK - I could do it under Tools then Options - thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 16, 2005)

subfuscpersona 




> bold: posted using firefox/1.0RC2 with Adblock plugin enabled using DC enhanced interface


 

I was not suggesting you just disable AdBlock. I was talking about whether or not you have the Ads ACTUALLY blocked when you try to post. That is blocking the ads using the *wildcard so that none of the Google Ads appear. OR I am not 100% sure, if they are only blocked temporarily on the page you are posting. FireFox Adblock will not automatically block the Ads unless you direct it to. Because the Ads are constantly changing one has to constantly block. Or use the Wildcard block.

If you have AdBlock enabled and don't block DC Ads. Fine. You won't have the prob. I suggest don't block Ads on DC. This is my opinion only.


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2005)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> My bad. I misread your post; didn't realize you were talking about a Firefox BBCode extension.
> 
> What I meant was the BBCode icons you see in DC's
> WYSIWYG enhanced editor - like this -
> ...


LOL yep I see that. Unfortunately that does not give me all the options that BBCode does, but that is OK. I can work just fine without it


----------

